# Small ladies automatic, blue face



## IanWarminster (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm struggling to find my wife an automatic, relatively small (30 mm or under), with an easy to read (preferably blue) face.

This would be ideal, if it were just a little bit smaller:
CNR1G002D : Orient Ladies 100 M water resistant Ladies #CNR1G002D, Orient Ladies

The only other I have found is this Seiko:
SEIKO LADIES AUTOMATIC BLACK DIAL STEEL WATCH SYMD95 SYMD95K1 - top quality watches

Anybody have any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

IanH


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, I'm afraid this is the second thread today that I'm going to miss on....

You can always look at vintage. I'm assuming that since you started at Orient and Seiko that your budget for this matches those brands. If not, maybe there are some Tags that would work. If it doesn't absolutely have to be blue, Ball's Lady Ohio is an awesome looking watch at 31mm.

Otherwise, closest I can think of is the 34mm Hamilton Auto, also comes on a cool mesh bracelet:









I have a friend who has this Tissot PR50 quartz:









Nice looking watch at I believe around 25mm. Good luck!

Images not mine.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Tissot, 28mm auto - looks like the quartz above:

Ladies' Tissot Pr100 Auto Lady Automatic Watch (T0493071104700) - £355.00 - WATCH SHOP.com™

LADIES TISSOT PR100 AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

What about a Sinn, as you don't mention a budget. Both are 28mm, water resistant to 200m, typical Sinn build quality. The second suggestion has a blue mother of pearl dial.


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

A little bit bigger than 30mm, but these are really nice IMO:










Sandoz 31mm









Swiss Army 241075 32mm


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Automatics only get so small. I think 30mm plus or minus is going to be the average size if you don't want to get into quartz. A woman wearing a larger bracelet watch has elegant and classy style IMO. A narrow quartz reminds me too much of common fashion watches.


----------

